# 2 bed apartment setup costs, any ideas?



## Berkshire (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to find out the setup costs for a 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai. This should include a breakdown off ALL costs that you incurred in setting up home in an apartment. Please include costs such as dewa deposit, apartment rental deposit, furniture etc etc!!

I'm looking at accepting a job offer and want to see what level of relocation costs should be included for myself and my wife. Hope to hear from all you guys soon, thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/64853-tips-new-comers.html

this guy has covered some of that stuff for ya!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you shop around it shouldn't cost you more than 20,000 dirhams. It cost us around that much including 40" TV, furnishing the spare room, shoe cabinets, office table etc... not just the basics.

Our apartment rental deposit was 3,000 dirhams and DEWA is 1,000 dirhams.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

+ 5% of annual rent for real estate commission.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Dewa deposit aside.. I spent 20,000 furnishing my apartment. (given to me by my company)

You might need more, you might need less, depending on whether your buying your furniture from IKEA, Home Centre, Homes r Us or The One, etc...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most companies offer a fixed relocation allowance, depending on your grade/ seniority and for the most part, you simply have to make do with what they offer. On average, they would either cover the cost of a container or offer in the range of AED 15 - 30k (bear in mind that this was the case in the good times - company policies may have since changed and would vary).

Just to give you an idea, I spent around AED 20k to furnish a one-bed apartment, including all my electronic gadgets. I also bought a lot of things in the sales so depending on when you buy your furniture or your taste, you may end up spending more. Add to that AED 1000 DEWA Deposit + 5% of the annual rent as a deposit + 5% of the annual rent as agency fees.


----------



## Berkshire (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info, this is much appreciated. 

Do you think there are any other start up/ setup costs I need to consider, other than the ones already mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Bedazzle (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw most of you agree her that 20 k should be a decent budget to furnish an apartment.Just to clarify.
When you say furnishing does this include kitchen appliances like washing m/c,dishwasher,stove. or are these facilities present in any apartment either furnished/unfurnished.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bedazzle said:


> I saw most of you agree her that 20 k should be a decent budget to furnish an apartment.Just to clarify.
> When you say furnishing does this include kitchen appliances like washing m/c,dishwasher,stove. or are these facilities present in any apartment either furnished/unfurnished.
> 
> Thanks


That would cover furniture only. You could spend much less depending on your taste and the quality of furniture that you go for. There are plenty of decent secondhand furniture on the market ad cheap furniture shops like Ikea, etc, which would significantly reduce your expenditure. Similarly, if you like Italian furniture and the likes, then AED 20k would not be enough.

Some developments have fully fitted kitchens in the apartments. That would be limited to fridge and oven/hob. Depending on the specs and the development, some apartments will also come with a dishwasher and washing machine. Emaar developments typically have fully fitted kitchens.


----------

